# Fremont man attacked while defending servers at Denny's. Doordash delivery with a short fuse?



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

A Fremont man has broken bones and missing teeth after he says a food delivery service employee attacked him at a Denny's.
https://abc7news.com/fremont-man-attacked-while-defending-servers-at-dennys/5228632/


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

That's terrible! I feel so bad for this guy.

But....I wish the news would get their facts straight.

The attacker was not a DoorDash *EMPLOYEE*! I don't understand why no one understands the difference between _*EMPLOYEES and INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS.*_

If he was there to pick up an order....he was an I/C aka DRIVER/Delivery Person. NOT AN EMPLOYEE! :confusion:


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

It's unconfirmed, whether it was a DD driver. 
It shouldn't be too hard to confirm, if this driver was sent there thru the app, or not.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Tedster said:


> It's unconfirmed, whether it was a DD driver.
> It shouldn't be too hard to confirm, if this driver was sent there thru the app, or not.


Deliver Service platform service members are smart enough to not getting involved in such situation. I bet the attacker was an individual pick up order customer and no one could track him by app's orders.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

One needs a lot of cool to do a delivery gig.
I have to say, some restaurant employees don't always show proper respect to delivery drivers.

That goes without saying, that we don't know factual details about the situation and nobody should be physically attacked.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Tedster said:


> One needs a lot of cool to do a delivery gig.
> I have to say, some restaurant employees don't always show proper respect to delivery drivers.
> 
> That goes without saying, that we don't know factual details about the situation and nobody should be physically attacked.


Actually it is their territories sir and so, instinct of animal's nature comes in always.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Actually it is their territories sir and so, instinct of animal's nature comes in always.


I don't know what territory you're talking about.

Pertaining to the delivery person, the vast majority of people have little idea about our work environment.
Most only know us when we show up at their take out counter or at their front door.
Reality is, we work in traffic, which requires special skills.

All things considered, those of us who are doing this the right way, we're doing a real service.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Tedster said:


> I don't know what territory you're talking about.
> 
> Pertaining to the delivery person, the vast majority of people have little idea about our work environment.
> Most only know us when we show up at their take out counter or at their front door.
> Reality is, we work in traffic, which requires special skills.


i mean territory of restaurant employees. They are just trying to pay their politeness and ignorance to having unrespectful behaviors of customers since they are giving service to them. They see us as we are just employees from their dealing partners. Most of the time, no respect will come to us.
When we go into someone's house a friend or a stranger, the owner of the house always behaves like a lion king. Of course, they could. It is their territories.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I was at a Denny’s yesterday and there was an issue with the order. All it took was some chatting and a phone call to resolve. There was a previous driver for the order and because it wasn’t ready they were extremely rude to the workers. I told her to contact DD about it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KevinH said:


> A Fremont man has broken bones and missing teeth after he says a food delivery service employee attacked him at a Denny's.
> https://abc7news.com/fremont-man-attacked-while-defending-servers-at-dennys/5228632/
> View attachment 308672


I see the uber driver who took him to the hospital in lieu of an ambulance was smart enough to give him a vomit bag.

Wonder if the driver got a cleaning fee for any blood spillage?



Toby2 said:


> I was at a Denny's yesterday and there was an issue with the order. All it took was some chatting and a phone call to resolve. There was a previous driver for the order and because it wasn't ready they were extremely rude to the workers. I told her to contact DD about it.


I don't have time for chatting and phone calls. Its why I don't pick up at Dennys. The food is NEVER ready, and their 5 minutes is at least 20.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> i mean territory of restaurant employees.
> When we go into someone's house a friend or a stranger, the owner of the house always behaves like a lion king. Of course, they could. It is their territories.


Well, it is and is not.
That's why you have a counter, which separates the guest/customer area from the employee area.
If I was to intrude the kitchen, let's say, and rip the food off the stove, because I'm in hurry to get it delivered, the cook might have a case to argue. -o:

However, I get what you're saying. 
I'm a proactive person, trying to work w/ all parties involved in order to provide good delivery service.
If I enter a restaurant for pickup, I am required to confirm the order. 
It doesn't matter if the food is ready or not. I need to make sure they have received the order.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> I see the uber driver who took him to the hospital in lieu of an ambulance was smart enough to give him a vomit bag.
> 
> Wonder if the driver got a cleaning fee for any blood spillage?
> 
> ...


That 20 minute wait is a notorious occurrence here at Cheesecake Factory. It doesn't matter whether they are busy or not.
I have since learned to work around it, which means I'll take my time getting there.
Orders are usually lucrative. Good customers and decent tips.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

I have been to this Fremont location before. The workers are horrible. They were arguing with each other so they can get their table’s order quicker. They do not care about delivery drivers. They care about their tables for the tips. It is a zoo in there. The last and final time I was in there, they ignored all food delivery drivers and the tablet. Everyone was just canceling after they arrived after waiting for a handful of moments.

It’s not in a ghetto area but it was staffed with ghetto people.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

I was telling another driver about this incident while waiting for an order today. We were 7 mins away from this Denny's. He didn't know about this story but does know that its a problem store and we started naming off problematic stores :laugh: 

According to the video, the victim works at a BBQ joint up the road picking up food after work. It is also a place that is on all the apps and we both knew it and have picked up from there. Its a decent location for pick ups. The victim might even be a person that worked the front dispatching orders out. He looks like the person that gave me an order before. He said he heard Door Dash but DD is probably trying to distance itself from the incident. 

I did get a ping from this Denny's today but I declined it. The next time, I will accept and will start recording video to show everyone the chaos :biggrin:


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tedster said:


> That goes without saying, that we don't know factual details about the situation and nobody should be physically attacked.


I'm surprised that the media didn't specify that he was wearing a red MAGA hat.


----------

